# May I ask something?



## Akidorina (Jun 13, 2005)

If I hate to fight, or hate to hurt someone even in self defense, and yet love to train does that make me any less of a warrior?
My teacher said this to me once
"A warrior knows how and when to fight, but fighting is rarely at its
wisest when it using fists. A warrior defends life. A warrior works to
reduce the inequalities and fear that create violence. A strong warrior
will be able to take a beating if fighting back would cause more harm
than good. A warrior will use violence to defend life and limb, but a
skilled warrior will fight in the way that causes the least damage. To
fight back in defense and not cause harm to the attacker is the highest
level of fighting technique which we strive for. That is the result if
mastery in mind, body, and spirit. You will know the correct
strategies, understand the power and durability of your body, and have
control of your emotions so as not to be responding in fear or anger,
but in compassion".


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 13, 2005)

That was a nice description of a warrior.  Are you less of a warrior?  Well, you are a green belt, in TKD about a year?  You have barely just begun in a martial art.  Knowing you are a warrior comes, I think, when you are truly tested.  When someone tells you that you cannot go on, but you do because you must. A warrior has indomitable spirit. The test also comes when the street situation happens and then you have choices.  A warrior doesn't always fight but knows when to fight, when to start running, when to talk.  Don't worry about if you are less, do not compare yourself, just train and learn at this point.  Hopefully when you are skilled your real life tests of your skills will never come. TW


----------



## hwarang (Jun 13, 2005)

I love the way you define warrior.. its like a kodak moment kind of thing.. and im totally not being sarcastic about that. kudos:bow:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2005)

You might also look at this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24479


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 13, 2005)

If by hating to fight you mean you like to avoid conflicts I think that is very smart of you, so do I; if however you mean you would choke up in a fight, then I would be concerned.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 13, 2005)

i wouldnt say so, does anyone remember bruce lee saying in one of his movies.. "the art of fighting, without fighting"? 

 also, everyone has different reasons for joining a martial arts. i've seen lots of people who join but would never apply it to fighting but that's just some people. so even if you were one of the people who choke up in fights, it shouldn't really be a concern unless that was one of the main reasons you joined a martial art.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very well put, I think you have the knack about the Warrior.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 14, 2005)

I think the whole usage of ther term "warrior" is about on the same level as "one punch one kill". Way too many people high center themselves trying to take the meaning literally. I would argue that you Akidorina, would be better off not worrying about whether or not you're a warrior, and put more thought into why you're training. Ideals are something to strive for. They're not always realistic or even, reachable.


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2005)

Akidorina said:
			
		

> If I hate to fight, or hate to hurt someone even in self defense, and yet love to train does that make me any less of a warrior?".


Not in my book..



			
				Akidorina said:
			
		

> but a skilled warrior will fight in the way that causes the least damage


Then I need help because sometimes in the heat of battle I have injuried those that attacked..


----------



## Gemini (Jun 14, 2005)

Personally, I think it just makes you smarter than most.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 14, 2005)

When it's gets physical, your only priority is getting home safe and sound.


----------



## hammer (Jun 14, 2005)

QUOTE] 

Akidorina]If I hate to fight, or hate to hurt someone even in self defense, and yet love to train does that make me any less of a warrior?

[/QUOTE] 

Well that depends on what *your *definition of a warrior is!




> My teacher said this to me once
> "A warrior knows how and when to fight, but fighting is rarely at its
> wisest when it using fists. A warrior defends life. A warrior works to
> reduce the inequalities and fear that create violence. A strong warrior
> ...


 

Well that is your teachers interpretation based on his or her perceptions, are you asking for validations?


Cheers
Hammer


----------



## foolbae1228 (Jun 14, 2005)

Farang-

First off, here's another definition of a warrior:

Warriors, warriors we call ourselves
We fight for slendid virtue, for 
High endeavor, for sublime wisdom,
Therefore, we call ourselves warriors.
-Aunguttarta Nikaya

There are nine virtues in Hwa Rang Do: humanity, justice, courtesy, wisdom, trust, goodness, virtue, loyalty,courage. Which one(s) are you fighting for? All, none, one, few...it's up to you.

Another tool for you to use is the levels of intensity you fight back: ignore, block, hurt, maim, kill. Warriors usually start from the back...but usually use the front 3. Sometimes, however, you may need to maim or kill people to protect yourself or loved ones, but then...if you kill someone...what virtue did you kill him on? Justice? Courage? All these things have to pass through your mind for you to make these split-second desicions.

Lastly, sometimes you need to hurt people to make a point...Example, I was in school, and this punk who I could have easily broken like a twig, but didn't because of my martial code, came up to me and was just pushing buttons. Eventually, I got him in a joint lock, and his low tollerance to pain caused him to scream like a little girl and kick the desk in front of him over. He was a little more cautious of me afterward.

Basically, you have to decide for yourself when and to what degree you use you martial skill. When you use it effectively, you can have positive outcomes.

Farang-
Ryan


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 14, 2005)

My personal opinion on being a warrior.  I have seen myself some Martial Arts Masters that love to start fights whether it be verbarl or physical.  Do I consider them to be warriors? NO! I consider them to be overtrained barbarians.  

Avoid conflicts at all costs.  To me that is the first priority
Try negogiations if possible.  Sometimes the most heated battle can be overturned if the knowledge of vocabulary is present.  This will in turn may convince your "enemy" to be a friend.  If this process works then you have succeeded in battle more so then you think.
If neither of the above work or you are in a situation where you can't avoid a conflict and you aren't too interested in having a conversation (i.e. someone breaks in your home) - As I believe all martial artists are trained (or in training) for that particular incident... then give all you have.
Myself I try to use redirection more so then force.  If I can redirect the opponent into a wall or floor then later on when this violater wanted to take me to court - what would he say "He threw me against a wall?" "He pushed me?"....

I believe that warriors should not only think of the present, but also consider the consequences that may happen in the future based on the actions he/she takes now.


----------



## Akidorina (Jun 14, 2005)

I have somthing to say. I KNOW why I started training so with all due respect I KNOW the word gets used by many people for many diffrent reasons so allow me to restate my question.If I don't like hurting people becaues I KNOW there is more then enough anger ,and hate, and destruction in the world then what may I ask you does that make me?Dose it make me smart or idiotic because there might always be destruction in the world?

sorry sir or ma'am if I was not clear on what I had 
asked I was not sure of which way to ask it...


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 14, 2005)

If someone LIKES to hurt people, I would be very worried about them as a sane human being.  Such are likes of murderers, rapists, etc.   

In Taekwondo to my knowledge, those that are, do not train, they never get in to start or are shown the door.  So you are not alone in your feelings.  Ask any soldier coming back from war how he feels.  He is usually so changed by it all that he cannot even talk about it.  Too much horror.  No, sane people do not want to hurt others.  If you are taking class thinking you are only hurting others, think again.  Are you wearing protective gear so this won't happen?  Have you seen anyone purposely trying to hurt others?  If this happened in our dojang, he/she would be talked to at the least until any further "accidents" do not happen or booted.  We learn to defend ourselves, to even fight "friendly" in sparring class or tournaments but this is hopefully to never have to really use it.  

There are those soldier's or potential soldiers on this forum that do train for that eventuality either in war or street self defense but I believe martial arts is to hold to code of honor so that it is not used to "kill (or hurt) needlessly".  Train if it gives you pleasure in doing so (not pleasure in hurting someone), gives you physical fitness,  and gives you skills to defend yourself. What other reason would there be?  TW


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 14, 2005)

I agree 100%. I seriously doubt any martial artist gets into the arts so they can learn to hurt someone else.  I can say that personally as well.  I had been in the martial arts going on 18 years, and with prior military training (Desert Storm vet) - I can say that even tho the military does train a soldier to kill - it is still something that no matter what any decent human being does not want to do.

The same goes for martial arts.  Overall "we" don't want to hurt anyone, but it is our purpose to defend ourselves in a situation when we need to.

Just try to remember - take whatever precautions you need to get out of the situation.  Seriously maiming or killing should be the last thing that a martial artist thinks of. 

All in my opinion...


----------



## Marginal (Jun 14, 2005)

Akidorina said:
			
		

> I have somthing to say. I KNOW why I started training so with all due respect I KNOW the word gets used by many people for many diffrent reasons so allow me to restate my question.If I don't like hurting people becaues I KNOW there is more then enough anger ,and hate, and destruction in the world then what may I ask you does that make me?Dose it make me smart or idiotic because there might always be destruction in the world?



There is a difference between enjoying causing others pain and being willing to use what you know to defend yourself. I don't think letting someone stab you does much to end the cycle of hatred, anger etc for example.


----------



## TX_BB (Jun 15, 2005)

Akidorina said:
			
		

> ...If I don't like hurting people becaues I KNOW there is more then enough anger ,and hate, and destruction in the world then what may I ask you does that make me?Dose it make me smart or idiotic because there might always be destruction in the world?...



It makes you nothing until you apply your skill for good or evil. What it does do is give you a choice at that moment in time whether to use force or not to resolve a situation.

Good Luck in your martial art endeavors.


----------



## Drac (Jun 16, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> When it's gets physical, your only priority is getting home safe and sound.


I think this one says it best..


----------

